# Variation on the Eloomanator Diagonal Knit Dishcloth



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This is an untested pattern, but hope that there are no mistakes in it. I used Creme de la Creme cotton yarn and 5mm needles in the pictured cloth.

CO 4 stitches.
Knit one row.
K2, yo, K to end.
Repeat last row until there are 15 sts. on needle.
1: K2, yo, K5, yo, SlipKnitPass (SKP), K6.

2: (WS)K2, yo, K to the end. This and all alternate rows in the first half of cloth.

3: K2, yo, K5, *yo, SKP to last 6sts; K6.

Repeat rows 2 and 3 until there are 27sts on needle, increasing one SKP each (RS) row.

4: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K2, (yo, SKP) x3, K6. (28sts)

6: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K4, (yo, SKP) x3, K6. (30sts)

8: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K6, (yo, SKP) x3, K6. (32sts)

10: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K8, (yo, SKP) x3, K6.

12: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K10, (yo, SKP) x3, K6. (36sts)

14: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K5, yo, SKP, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K6. (38sts)

16: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP) x3, K5, (yo, SKP)x2, K5, (yo, SKP)x3, K6.

18: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP)x3, K5, (yo, SKP)x3, K5, (yo, skp)x3, K6. (42sts)

20 - 30: Continue increasing the center (yo, SKP) by 1 on each (RS) row, until there are 9 eyelets in the center. Keep the edge constant throughout. At the end of row 31, you will have 55sts. on your needle. The decrease rows begin here, always 1 less stitch on your needle each row.

32: K1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, K4,  (yo, SKP)x3, K5, (yo, SKP)x8, K5, (yo, SKP)x3, K8. (54sts)

33: and all alternate rows in the decrease section K1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, K to the end.

34: K1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, K4, (yo, SKP)x3, K5, (yo, SKP)x7, K5, (yo, SKP)x3, K8. (52sts)

Continue decreasing the number of (yo, SKP) repeats in the center untill they are gone.

Then decrease the number of garter stitches by 2 every alternate row (RS) until they are gone.

Continue decreasing the edge stitches until there are 5 stitches left.
K2, K2tog, K1.
BO.

The pattern that I used to make my original cloth is by Jana Trent at: http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

OOH SO BEAUTIFUL! I am going to Joann's later and will pick up cotton to make this . Something different. Thank you....


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks. I really like your version.

Here's the printfriendly pdf:

http://pdf.printfriendly.com/pdfs/1469365611_6933fe/download


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

Love your version but what is skp? Is it slip, knit pass slip stitch over?


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. Thanks


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

I just printed this pattern.....Thank you......


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love your version, thanks for sharing.???? Ros


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, it knitted up beautifully. I believe I will try it too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice, and I will give it a try.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, I was just reading the pattern and must be missing something here. What is the stitch for the odd rows? I really like your version. Thanks for your help.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like them both. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Jean K said:


> Okay, I was just reading the pattern and must be missing something here. What is the stitch for the odd rows? I really like your version. Thanks for your help.


Quoting from the pattern:
"2: (WS)K2, yo, K to the end. This and all alternate rows in the first half of cloth."
The "all alternate rows in the first half" indicates that all even numbered rows would be K2, YO, then knit to the end of the row.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

I dearly love this dishcloth and am happy to find different versions.
I find this cloth has a different feel to it than any other cloth I've ever made. I am thinking it is because this cloth is knitted on the diagonal. You know how fabric has a different feel on the bias? Same premise????


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks, KJKnitCro. You are very kind to share these lovely pattern with us. Sincerely appreciated, as I make dishcloths for hostess gifts and for my family.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Thanks. I really like your version.
> 
> Here's the printfriendly pdf:
> 
> http://pdf.printfriendly.com/pdfs/1469365611_6933fe/download


The printfriendly is no longer active. To generate your own pdf:

Copy this link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415279-1.html#9394693

And paste it here:

https://www.printfriendly.com/


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love your version much better!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Goalkprsmom said:


> Love your version but what is skp? Is it slip, knit pass slip stitch over?


YES! It is written out in full the first time, then abbreviated after that.

I'll be away the rest of the day. Have a good one. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Love this dishcloth! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Jean K said:


> Okay, I was just reading the pattern and must be missing something here. What is the stitch for the odd rows? I really like your version. Thanks for your help.


Jean, did you find the odd row(WS) instructions? Check row 2 near the top for the increase section of the cloth, and row 33 for the decrease section.

Now that I have read all the posts, I see that MomPae has already answered your question. Thanks MomPae for helping me out.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

meems said:


> I dearly love this dishcloth and am happy to find different versions.
> I find this cloth has a different feel to it than any other cloth I've ever made. I am thinking it is because this cloth is knitted on the diagonal. You know how fabric has a different feel on the bias? Same premise????


I think you have a very valid point. Bias drapes differently than straight grain. Bias fabric has a "hug" factor, whereas straight grain "hangs", and is easily folded in straight lines. My bias clothes are all hard to fold into squares! They like to be folded into triangles, or not at all! :sm09:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have 12 completed squares now...from the original Eloomanator pattern. I'm going to try to do these in a blanket (72 total expected to be done).

I don't know if I should add the additional squares in the alternate pattern or wait for another color. Printing off the photo as soon as this goes back to page 1.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's very pretty!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a Pdf that I created in Adobe Pro.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have 12 completed squares now...from the original Eloomanator pattern. I'm going to try to do these in a blanket (72 total expected to be done).
> 
> I don't know if I should add the additional squares in the alternate pattern or wait for another color. Printing off the photo as soon as this goes back to page 1.


Your Square is beautiful. I look forward to seeing what you create with 72 squares. The original Eloomanator square is a great square.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> Here is a Pdf that I created in Adobe Pro.


Thanks. Your pdf file is perfect for printing the pattern.


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you, I am going to knit both versions.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Thanks. I really like your version.
> 
> Here's the printfriendly pdf:
> 
> http://pdf.printfriendly.com/pdfs/1469365611_6933fe/download


I may be doing something wrong, but the link had the message "this pdf has been removed ...."


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

What a nice looking dishcloth! Thank you.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the original pattern, I call it "Granny's Favorite Dishcloth"so it doesn't get lot in my pattern files, and have used it not only for dishcloths but even baby blankets. I like this one because I seem to do better/faster if I have a pattern to concentrate on. I plan to use this on in up coming Christmas knitting for my sisters. Thanks for sharing this lovely version!


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

So on odd rows do you just knit? 5 up


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love to to make it as a square baby blanket. One big square but not sure how to do this. I think it would be beautiful. Thanks for any help from anyone who could work this out.


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, Link says file removed. Looks like I was too late. Boo!


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great pattern. I have made the original and am anxious to get started on this attractive version. Great project for this hot weather.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I love dishcloths on the diagonal. I like your pattern better than the original.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gramma LaDow, Grandmother's Favorite was always my favorite until I made a Nai Nai's Favorite. I love making it. I start with the Grandmother's Favorite with Red Heart Scrubby yarn until I reach 30-31 sts, then swap to the Nai Nai's Favorite pattern and cotton yarn to finish the cloth. I also slip the first stitch as if to purl and knit the last stitch which gives a nice edge by itself. I; however, crochet a row of single around the cloth and add a chain loop to hang it to dry.
I love reading every one's preferences and how they do their cloths, so hope my post is not offensive. The original poster has given us another beautiful cloth to make.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, thank you so very much...I saw your original post and saved that pattern. I was going to try to figure out your version and what do I find this morning but you pattern for the alternate version. You are so kind to share. 

I am getting ready for a road trip and I love to carry small things to work on. this will be perfect!!!!!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Neat design variation - Thank you!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for taking time to write out your variations and share them. I really appreciate receiving the pattern changes via PDF form. You are great!! Will be knitting today. Carlene


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Thanks. I really like your version.
> 
> Here's the printfriendly pdf:
> 
> http://pdf.printfriendly.com/pdfs/1469365611_6933fe/download


Says the file has been removed. I will try it a different way. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks much. Copied and saved. Now to find time to make! Thanks again. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Kippyfure has created a download in her post on page 2 of this thread. It should work to print it from there. THANK YOU, KIPPYFURE!!


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Ellen36, here is how to make a blanket out of the granny's favorite: It can be found at Lion brand yarn site - 
Diagonal Comfort Blanket (81024AD)


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Lizellen said:


> So on odd rows do you just knit? 5 up


Check row 2 and row 33 for odd (alternate row) instructions.

I guess I need some pattern writing instructions!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have made the diagonal comfort blanket many times and now I would like to add the variation of stitches to the next one I make. I liked the effect on the dishcloth and think it would be beautiful as a large square blanket. Not sure about spacing of the two different patterns on a blanket and hope that someone has some ideas how to do it. Thank you for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Ellen36 said:


> I have made the diagonal comfort blanket many times and now I would like to add the variation of stitches to the next one I make. I liked the effect on the dishcloth and think it would be beautiful as a large square blanket. Not sure about spacing of the two different patterns on a blanket and hope that someone has some ideas how to do it. Thank you for your help. It is much appreciated.


I also am planning to use this pattern, and expand it to make a blanket with a garter stitch center. As with this dishcloth, most of the designing happens in the center. Once you decide how many stitches you want at the center of your blanket, you can decide how many stitches you can devote to each section of garter stitch and eyelets. Also decide whether you want the different sections to be equal, or unequal in design width. This is how I will be planning out my blanket when the time comes. I know that I want to have a garter stitch center, with eyelets and "frames" all around it.

You know, of course, that we are making this much more complicated/detailed than it needs to be. I have seen beautiful blankets made from the original pattern just by continuing to increase in the manner given until the desired size, and then systematically decreased down to 4 stitches to BO. The choice is still ours!!!

Happy knitting, one and all. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is great! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the link!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your variation on the original. I like them both. Aloha... Bev


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you for the updated link xx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting.. xows


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

I just love this forum!!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do too! Greatest bunch of helpful smart people!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

It's great to learn from each other.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, a lovely cloth.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Your version is different and very accurate. I am going to try it . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing more of these cloths appear on the forum. Please share what you are making, and the variations you are creating. You never know who will see your work and realize that it is just what they were looking for.

Thanks again for all your support and lovely comments.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing! The cotton you are using looks soft, is it?


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! The cotton you are using looks soft, is it?


It is soft. I could use this one for face cloths and baby cloths. People have also highly endorsed "I Love This Cotton" from Hobby Lobby. I can't get it here.


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

I love your pattern. I have a really dumb question. What is SKP ?


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I can see these as afghan blocks in all sorts of colors.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Gorgeous! Thank you.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

mamatubs said:


> I love your pattern. I have a really dumb question. What is SKP ?


Slip, Knit, Pass slipped stitch over. The first time I wrote it out, and put (SKP) beside it. No question is ever dumb, but always an opportunity to learn something you didn't know before.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

maryjaye said:


> I can see these as afghan blocks in all sorts of colors.


I have a friend who knit a stack of dishcloths, and then sewed them together into an afghan. Why not? Try it!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I have a friend who knit a stack of dishcloths, and then sewed them together into an afghan. Why not? Try it!


Great idea


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wanted to let you and anyone else interested in the yarn you used was found at Knitting Warehouse for $2.29, an online yarn store. The yarn calculator said it was "soft".


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Revan said:


> Just wanted to let you and anyone else interested in the yarn you used was found at Knitting Warehouse for $2.29, an online yarn store. The yarn calculator said it was "soft".


Thanks for the heads-up on the yarn. I know I pay more for it here in the city. Is Knitting Warehouse a USA based company? If, so, I need to add exchange and International shipping.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i prefer your version, very pretty. Thank you....


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

So very pretty! Would make such a nice gift! You did an excellent job!
How long did it take you to complete it???


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Friday'schild said:


> So very pretty! Would make such a nice gift! You did an excellent job!
> How long did it take you to complete it???


Thanks for your compliment. It takes me just a few hours (maybe three), depending on how often I am interrupted while I'm counting repeats. Just make them. They give themselves away in a heartbeat. It is a great take-along project.

There is no purl stitch in this project.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

question on download copy of pattern:

I am having a senior moment and do not know where to begin decreasing the number of garter stitches at the end... :"Then decrease the number of garter stitches by 2 every alternate row (RS) until they are gone."

OR did I read the entire decreasing steps wrong and should have been decreasing this line at the same time I was "decreasing the number of (yo, skp) repeats in the center until they are gone"? which is the line above.

It just doesn't seem like it will look the same as the other corner.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> question on download copy of pattern:
> 
> I am having a senior moment and do not know where to begin decreasing the number of garter stitches at the end... :"Then decrease the number of garter stitches by 2 every alternate row (RS) until they are gone."
> 
> ...


THE FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS DO NOT APPLY TO THIS DISHCLOTH, BUT TO VARIATION2 DISHCLOTH. SO SORRY!!! See below. I should have checked first which picture was at the top of this thread.

You have finished all the increase rows, have 55sts on your needles, and are about to knit the other half of the dishcloth. There is also half a garter stitch square at the center of the cloth. Following is a row-by-row pattern for the rows that may be puzzling you.

Next: K1, K2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, K14, (yo, SKP)x4, k12. (54sts).
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k12, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k10, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (49sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k6, (yo, SKP)x4, K12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (45sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k4, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k2, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x8, k12. (40sts)
Next: K1, k2tog, yo k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x7, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x6, k12. 
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (35sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x5, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x4, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, K12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (29sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP)x2, k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k8, (yo, SKP), k12.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (25sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.
Repeat the last row until there are 4sts left.
BO 4.

Happy knitting!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Good thing I'm not finished with the initial 24 of the original Eloomanator!

Thanks for the update on instructions (I've corrected my copy of version 2 and have it printed).


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The following is a row-by-row pattern for the variation on page 1 of this thread. All the increase rows are complete, and there are 55sts. on your needles:

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x8, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (53sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x7, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (51sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x6, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x5, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (47sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x4, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (43sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k10, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (38sts)
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k6, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k2, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (29sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x6, k8. 
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x5 k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (25sts)

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x4, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. 
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x2, k8.
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k8. (18sts)
Next: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.
Repeat last row until 4 stitches remain.
BO 4.

Happy knitting!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

This is not a whine but I am so darn confused on what pattern is in the download. Does it go with the photo shown in the first post or is it one of the variations mentioned later on by other posters?

I am at the half way point and have been stuck for 2 days now because the directions in the pattern seem to be missing something. 
KJKnitCro was so kind to help and this new set of directions does not match either. I have a diamond shape in the center of mine. 
After trying to find the variations on the internet with no success I am going to try to work in reverse and figure out the pattern to finish the dishcloth because it really is beautiful. This is something I am not good at...like driving a stick or throwing a softball. Just can't do it. (We once had a VW bug and I spent an entire day trying to get out of the driveway and drive it down to the mill parking lot) Never did it!
And my husband will tell you standing in front of the target is the safest place when I throw a ball. Are you laughing yet?


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't feel bad PaKnitter, I am confused and I have not started to knit the pattern yet. The more I read this forum the more I get confused, I am trying to learn to knit, have crocheted for years and think I might stay with it.
Dorise
Be Well and Happy ( to all )


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> This is not a whine but I am so darn confused on what pattern is in the download. Does it go with the photo shown in the first post or is it one of the variations mentioned later on by other posters?
> 
> I am at the half way point and have been stuck for 2 days now because the directions in the pattern seem to be missing something.
> KJKnitCro was so kind to help and this new set of directions does not match either. I have a diamond shape in the center of mine.
> ...


download the original pattern which she mentioned on page 1 here http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf and compare the outer section with her new outer section. The only part that she has change is some of the inner section .....


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Diane D said:


> download the original pattern which she mentioned on page 1 here http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf and compare the outer section with her new outer section. The only part that she has change is some of the inner section .....


And that is where the confusion is...Various downloads with no titles that worked and didn't work with mentions of variations but always showing the same dishcloth. 
I'm not even sure who's dishcloth pattern I'm looking at...the OP or the link above. The written out directions posted later have a different center than mine. But thank you and I will figure this out.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> And that is where the confusion is...Various downloads with no titles that worked and didn't work with mentions of variations but always showing the same dishcloth.
> I'm not even sure who's dishcloth pattern I'm looking at...the OP or the link above. The written out directions posted later have a different center than mine. But thank you and I will figure this out.


i will cast on just to take a break from a test knit and see what i come up with. Will keep you posted...


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Diane D said:


> i will cast on just to take a break from a test knit and see what i come up with. Will keep you posted...


I'm hoping to knit this pattern this coming weekend while having a relaxing weekend camping


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

hmmm got 25 sts on needle but pattern says i must have 27 sts at this stage.... will do another row. This is why especially with dish clothe patterns the rows must be written out including the increase rows....

So far so good...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Diane D said:


> hmmm got 25 sts on needle but pattern says i must have 27 sts at this stage.... will do another row. This is why especially with dish clothe patterns the rows must be written out including the increase rows....
> 
> So far so good...


Will be watching and waiting. 

I started the dishcloth for a break from my other projects and it turned into a time consuming project because it's kicking my butt.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

right 55 sts on needle and 9 eyelets in center


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

is yours looking like this??


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i will continue after supper.... but a square is forming... BUT i am not ending with k8 now.... as its been reduced yet pattern says k8 at end....


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the help you have been giving to knitters on this thread, Diane. Your pictures are right on. Your kindness warms my heart. 

I am going to do something that I should have done right from the start. I will post a row-by-row of this, and the other variation. It will take a while to write it out, but I think everyone will be able to follow it. Sometimes you just wish you could erase it all, and start over. That is how I feel right now.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

VARIATION ON THE ELOOMANATOR DIAGONAL KNIT DISHCLOTH
Materials: 50g Worsted weight Cotton yarn
5mm knitting needles

Gauge: not real important, but 4.5sts per inch in stockinette is good.

SKP= slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass slip stitch over.

CO 4 stitches.
1: knit one row.

2: K2, yo, knit to the end.
Repeat this last row until there are 15sts on needle.

3: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
4: K2, yo, knit to the end. (17sts)

5: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k6.
6: K2, yo, knit to the end.

7: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
8: K2, yo, knit to the end. (21sts)

9: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x4, k6.
10: K2, yo, knit to the end.

11: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x5, k6.
12: K2, yo, knit to the end.

13: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x6, k6.
14: K2, yo, knit to the end. (27sts)

15: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k2, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
16: K2, yo, knit to the end.

17: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
18: K2, yo, knit to the end. (31sts)

19: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
20: K2, yo, knit to the end.

21: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
22: K2, yo, knit to the end. (35sts)

23: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k10, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
24: K2, yo, knit to the end.

25: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6. (38sts)
26: K2, yo, knit to the end.

27: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6. 
28: K2, yo, knit to the end.

29: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6. (42sts)
30: K2, yo, knit to the end. 

31: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x4, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
32: K2, yo, knit to the end.

33: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x5, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6. (46sts)
34: K2, yo, knit to the end

35: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x6, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
36: K2, yo, knit to the end.

37: K2, yo, K5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x7, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6.
38: K2, yo, knit to the end.

39: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x8, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6. (52sts)
40: K2, yo, knit to the end.

41: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x9, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6. 
42: K2, yo, knit to the end. (55sts)

43: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x8, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (54sts)
44: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (53sts)

45: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x7, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
46: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (51sts)

47: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x6, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
48: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

49: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x5, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (48sts)
50: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

51: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x4, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
52: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

53: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (44sts)
54: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

55: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
56: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

57: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (40sts)
58: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

59: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k10, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
60: k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

61: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (36sts)
62: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end

63: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k6, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
64: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

65: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k8. (32sts)
66: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end

67: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k2, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
68: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

69: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x6, k8. (28sts)
70: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

71: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x5, k8.
72: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

73: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x4, k8. (24sts)
74: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, knit to the end.

75: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k8.
76: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

77: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x2, k8. (20sts)
78: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

79: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k8.
80: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.

81: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end. (16sts)
Repeat this row until 4sts remain.
BO.

The picture that goes with this pattern will be added below.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the picture that goes with the above pattern.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks for all the help you have been giving to knitters on this thread, Diane. Your pictures are right on. Your kindness warms my heart.
> 
> I am going to do something that I should have done right from the start. I will post a row-by-row of this, and the other variation. It will take a while to write it out, but I think everyone will be able to follow it. Sometimes you just wish you could erase it all, and start over. That is how I feel right now.


You tried to do something nice for us and I do appreciate it very much. I just frogged the entire project and started over. It is not your fault I downloaded a pattern that was slightly different and tangled myself up in a ball of confusion. 
I just tossed the pattern out and made sure I downloaded your's and started over this morning and am almost at the half way point now.
I didn't have a problem with the row count but did go off a few times...operator's error...and had to rip out but I am pretty excited about this. Thank you.
I will post a photo later.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you KJKnitCro, this saves me potential frustrations this weekend at camp.
Your knitting is lovely, hope mine is equally nice :sm01:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> You tried to do something nice for us and I do appreciate it very much. I just frogged the entire project and started over. It is not your fault I downloaded a pattern that was slightly different and tangled myself up in a ball of confusion.
> I just tossed the pattern out and made sure I downloaded your's and started over this morning and am almost at the half way point now.
> I didn't have a problem with the row count but did go off a few times...operator's error...and had to rip out but I am pretty excited about this. Thank you.
> I will post a photo later.


I am thankful that you did not give up all together. I know there are many different skill levels represented on KP. There are so many people here that have marvelous knitting and crochet skills, and PATTERN WRITING SKILLS. I am still very near the bottom of the curve. But if I don't try, I'll never improve. I had this whole pattern written and ready to post last night, and then realized that I was not on the computer where my pictures are. Just closed the computer and walked away. That was not easy

I am looking forward to seeing your dishcloth when you're done. I hope this will be more enjoyable than the last attempt.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Variation 2 on the Eloomanator dishcloth is now also available in the expanded version at:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416439-4.html


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Tove said:


> Thank you KJKnitCro, this saves me potential frustrations this weekend at camp.
> Your knitting is lovely, hope mine is equally nice :sm01:


I am very much in favour of less frustration. I hope you have a wonderful time camping. I'm a little envious, but recall many wonderful camping trips with our girls when they were young. Now they do their own trips with friends. Both of them are still away at this moment, camping and travelling.

I look forward to seeing your dishcloth when you are done.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll throw out the previous printouts so I'll save MYSELF the frustration. I am still on the original pattern...so waiting for the variations to be straightened out is a good thing! :sm24:


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank You KJKnitCro, I went to the other link, What yarn did you use, I love the stripes in those dishcloths, and the colors. Also copied the pattern.
Dorise
Be Well and Happy


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Dorise said:


> Thank You KJKnitCro, I went to the other link, What yarn did you use, I love the stripes in those dishcloths, and the colors. Also copied the pattern.
> Dorise
> Be Well and Happy


The yarn is Creme de la Creme, a nice, soft cotton yarn. I had 3 colours left over from another project. I combined green, tangerine, and a varigated that coordinated with those two colours. The challenge was to carry the yarn up the side neatly. It is discussed at length in the topic, "Is there a better way?". You will see the corners that I did colour-blocking in, then the area where I changed colours every two rows. Those are the stripes that you are attracted to. While it turned out fine, I'm not recommending it. I don't know how it will perform.

The picture shows the small amounts left after the first cloth was knit in two colours only.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks for all the help you have been giving to knitters on this thread, Diane. Your pictures are right on. Your kindness warms my heart.
> 
> I am going to do something that I should have done right from the start. I will post a row-by-row of this, and the other variation. It will take a while to write it out, but I think everyone will be able to follow it. Sometimes you just wish you could erase it all, and start over. That is how I feel right now.


That is how we all learn KJKnitCro by actually doing it and its fun to figure things out - well its for me anyway. We all need a challenge!! I love your variation but now i must just figure out why i am not ending in k8. Everything else works out perfectly...


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Diane D said:


> That is how we all learn KJKnitCro by actually doing it and its fun to figure things out - well its for me anyway. We all need a challenge!! I love your variation but now i must just figure out why i am not ending in k8. Everything else works out perfectly...


What are you ending with?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> What are you ending with?


k6 - on 4th set of decreases i did all the k1 k2tog yo k2tog


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Diane D said:


> k6 - on 4th set of decreases i did all the k1 k2tog yo k2tog


I'll try knitting this today to see what might be happening. And follow my own pattern! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I have stayed on count, though it wasn't easy at times,and this is what I have so far. 
Bet you thought I was doing more whining and very little knitting.
I've been knitting for 47 years but I really don't consider myself to be an expert because I never made a pair of socks.
It's on my bucket list.
I don't know why this pattern was kicking my butt. Maybe my brain just doesn't work as well any more...must be the heat...lol

http://www.ezimba.com/work/160812C/ezimba12816427324400.jpg

And I want to thank Diane D. for all of her help to. 
As someone suggested early in the thread these would make lovely squares for an afghan.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wooohooo!! Great PaKnitter!!! Dont worry we all have our dead brain days - i have lots!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, this was so very nice of you, thank you sooo very much for all the help, and for typing all this out for us. It is so appreciated, I cannot wait to try this, I love the pattern


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I have stayed on count, though it wasn't easy at times,and this is what I have so far.
> Bet you thought I was doing more whining and very little knitting.
> I've been knitting for 47 years but I really don't consider myself to be an expert because I never made a pair of socks.
> It's on my bucket list.
> ...


Thanks for showing your square so far. You are making good progress. I don't know about you, but I do a lot of counting to keep on track. If I find an error, I rip back and fix it.

Yes, a generous stack of squares would make a good blanket.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This is what I have so far today. I have done one set of decreases. The picture is taken on the wrong side of the cloth. I'm hoping you can see the "turn" in the design on the edge, as well as in the middle. I am still ending my rows with k8.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

looking good!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> This is what I have so far today. I have done one set of decreases. The picture is taken on the wrong side of the cloth. I'm hoping you can see the "turn" in the design on the edge, as well as in the middle. I am still ending my rows with k8.


Beautiful and great photos. I started mine while having to wait for some medical testing.
So far it's all OK


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

just popping in to see some finished clothes - hey where are they??? I know what my excuse is, busy pulling out my hair over another pattern that is so so wrong..... come on ladies.... show your clothes....


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Diane D said:


> just popping in to see some finished clothes - hey where are they??? I know what my excuse is, busy pulling out my hair over another pattern that is so so wrong..... come on ladies.... show your clothes....


Mine is in a bowl of suds soaking to be blocked to straighten out the center which looks a little wonky to me. I ripped it out 3 times but keep getting the same results so I guess it's just my knitting as I've been told a long time ago by a forum member I do not knit correctly. But after 47 years it has become a habit hard to break.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> Mine is in a bowl of suds soaking to be blocked to straighten out the center which looks a little wonky to me. I ripped it out 3 times but keep getting the same results so I guess it's just my knitting as I've been told a long time ago by a forum member I do not knit correctly. But after 47 years it has become a habit hard to break.


Bravo!!!!! Love the colour!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Just came home late Sunday afternoon from a weekend of camping with 2 of our grandchildren. It has until Friday been hot, hot and more heat - a serious drought had developed.....so, when it rained and was cold all weekend, it was a touch unexpected. Thank goodness for the laptop and a memory stick with a few kiddy movies.....
I did finish the knitting but have spent all Sunday evening unpacking the wet leftovers from camp and the washer/dryer has been going non-stop since arriving home. It's 22:50 and I'm finally sitting down........so, no, I don't have a picture yet.
The cloth is a wonderful pattern, thanks KJKnitCro


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Tove said:


> Just came home late Sunday afternoon from a weekend of camping with 2 of our grandchildren. It has until Friday been hot, hot and more heat - a serious drought had developed.....so, when it rained and was cold all weekend, it was a touch unexpected. Thank goodness for the laptop and a memory stick with a few kiddy movies.....
> I did finish the knitting but have spent all Sunday evening unpacking the wet leftovers from camp and the washer/dryer has been going non-stop since arriving home. It's 22:50 and I'm finally sitting down........so, no, I don't have a picture yet.
> The cloth is a wonderful pattern, thanks KJKnitCro


Glad you had a fab time, here its been icy cold and wet. happy washing!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Tove said:


> Just came home late Sunday afternoon from a weekend of camping with 2 of our grandchildren. It has until Friday been hot, hot and more heat - a serious drought had developed.....so, when it rained and was cold all weekend, it was a touch unexpected. Thank goodness for the laptop and a memory stick with a few kiddy movies.....
> I did finish the knitting but have spent all Sunday evening unpacking the wet leftovers from camp and the washer/dryer has been going non-stop since arriving home. It's 22:50 and I'm finally sitting down........so, no, I don't have a picture yet.
> The cloth is a wonderful pattern, thanks KJKnitCro


Glad you had some camping fun and got some relief from the hot weather. This has been a crazy summer so far and I hope this isn't going to be the norm for summers to come.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Tove said:


> Just came home late Sunday afternoon from a weekend of camping with 2 of our grandchildren. It has until Friday been hot, hot and more heat - a serious drought had developed.....so, when it rained and was cold all weekend, it was a touch unexpected. Thank goodness for the laptop and a memory stick with a few kiddy movies.....
> I did finish the knitting but have spent all Sunday evening unpacking the wet leftovers from camp and the washer/dryer has been going non-stop since arriving home. It's 22:50 and I'm finally sitting down........so, no, I don't have a picture yet.
> The cloth is a wonderful pattern, thanks KJKnitCro


You are welcome. Glad it worked out.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry, Diane. my dishcloth became part of a birthday gift yesterday(Tues.). Been busy doing catch-up work , and learning more computer skills. Now I'm looking to see if I got a picture before it left home!

No, there is no picture of the finished cloth. But I'm also almost finished a little blanket with some left-over yarn. I'll be sure to post a picture.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Sorry, Diane. my dishcloth became part of a birthday gift yesterday(Tues.). Been busy doing catch-up work , and learning more computer skills. Now I'm looking to see if I got a picture before it left home!
> 
> No, there is no picture of the finished cloth. But I'm also almost finished a little blanket with some left-over yarn. I'll be sure to post a picture.


Ohhhh you are not getting a chocolate now cause you forgot to take a pic. Glad you could share it with a friend...


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

AH, Diane. Chocolate is my favorite treat. I'll show you the picture of the cloth nearly finished. I saw it coming; I ran out of yarn. I got more, and finished it up.

Also, I'm posting a picture of the small blanket I made on the weekend with left-over yarn. The yarn is Bernat Baby Coordinates in "Posy Patch" colour. I weighed what was left, and tried to gauge how far I could go in a corner to corner until I would need to start into the decrease mode. I can possibly still make a small hat with the rest. The blanket is 17 inches square. I like it. It may go to the preemie ward for a tiny baby, or I'll save it for the toy box as a doll blanket. I could also use it as a Christmas gift for someone else's doll. Time will tell. You can see I adjusted the numbers of this dishcloth to make it.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Love the little blanket :sm01:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Tove said:


> Love the little blanket :sm01:


Thanks. Just playing with the numbers. Works. I'll do another when I get more yarn out of my stash. I love c2c now. There is a dishcloth with flowers in it that I may try incorporating into the garter stitch parts. Just dreaming and scheming and playing with possibilities.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks. Just playing with the numbers. Works. I'll do another when I get more yarn out of my stash. I love c2c now. There is a dishcloth with flowers in it that I may try incorporating into the garter stitch parts. Just dreaming and scheming and playing with possibilities.


Sounds wonderful, I'll be awaiting ready to do a test knit....works to my benefit as it gives a great stash for gifts and stocking stuffers


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> AH, Diane. Chocolate is my favorite treat. I'll show you the picture of the cloth nearly finished. I saw it coming; I ran out of yarn. I got more, and finished it up.
> 
> Also, I'm posting a picture of the small blanket I made on the weekend with left-over yarn. The yarn is Bernat Baby Coordinates in "Posy Patch" colour. I weighed what was left, and tried to gauge how far I could go in a corner to corner until I would need to start into the decrease mode. I can possibly still make a small hat with the rest. The blanket is 17 inches square. I like it. It may go to the preemie ward for a tiny baby, or I'll save it for the toy box as a doll blanket. I could also use it as a Christmas gift for someone else's doll. Time will tell. You can see I adjusted the numbers of this dishcloth to make it.


ahhh they beautiful... Christmas gift for a little girl would be awesome!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Diane D said:


> ahhh they beautiful... Christmas gift for a little girl would be awesome!!


I'm thinking that that yarn would have made several all-in-one tops, Diane. But I'm not sorry I tried the blanket. I still am thanking you for showing us the versatility of the all-in-one top. It still shows up regularly in baby sets.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

We all need to try something at least one. I just love those colours... xxx


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am enjoying this thread very much and seeing what other's have knitted and the colors chosen. The small blanket will no doubt find the perfect home for a preemie or doll.
Which brings me to another subject...I wish Knit Picks would sell more of a variety of colors and on the cone with their Dishie yarns. I only used it once or twice and thought it was really nice.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Paknitter - here in South Africa i have the same problem with 4 ply wool. They are all in one colour - i wish they mix them up a bit ie variety. Here the colours are awful to say the least...


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Tove said:


> Sounds wonderful, I'll be awaiting ready to do a test knit....works to my benefit as it gives a great stash for gifts and stocking stuffers


I like your spirit! You can be sure I'll not be going away. You can be my test-knitter if you like. But it doesn't pay anything, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I like your spirit! You can be sure I'll not be going away. You can be my test-knitter if you like. But it doesn't pay anything, I'm afraid.


LOL....now that's a deal one can't refuse, payment is the thrill of seeing if things will work the way the designer has hoped... :sm17:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> I like your spirit! You can be sure I'll not be going away. You can be my test-knitter if you like. But it doesn't pay anything, I'm afraid.


I want to be a test knitter to. Why would I expect to be paid...I'm getting a new dishcloth pattern!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> I want to be a test knitter to. Why would I expect to be paid...I'm getting a new dishcloth pattern!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro, sounds like you might have 3 test knitters ready to 'work' for you.
Could be fun :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Depending on the "pattern" I could be benefited by not having to do more than the 24 (18??) if you have MORE variations.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Depending on the "pattern" I could be benefited by not having to do more than the 24 (18??) if you have MORE variations.


I am honored that a few of you are sticking around for more of this thread. Even more honoured that you wouldn't mind testing my pattern for me.

I have a pesky pair of socks on my needles that have been waiting a LONG time. Once they are done, I will try another variation. Dishcloth size first, and then maybe blanket size. Can't help it. I like this c2c design. But very likely after that I'll want to knit something that someone else has perfected the pattern for.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I am honored that a few of you are sticking around for more of this thread. Even more honoured that you wouldn't mind testing my pattern for me.
> 
> I have a pesky pair of socks on my needles that have been waiting a LONG time. Once they are done, I will try another variation. Dishcloth size first, and then maybe blanket size. Can't help it. I like this c2c design. But very likely after that I'll want to knit something that someone else has perfected the pattern for.


 :sm01: looking forward to it, enjoy your socks....the only thing I despise knitting


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Tove said:


> :sm01: looking forward to it, enjoy your socks....the only thing I despise knitting


In my case, no store-bought sock fits comfortably around the calf! This is the main reason I learned how to knit cuff-down socks. NECESSITY!

I'm on my Android portable and don't have as much access to the editing codes as I have on my home computer (desk-top).


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> In my case, no store-bought sock fits comfortably around the calf! This is the main reason I learned how to knit cuff-down socks. NECESSITY!
> 
> I'm on my Android portable and don't have as much access to the editing codes as I have on my home computer (desk-top).


Understand completely, my father had a size 15 shoe. Mother knit all his socks, in fact, she knit all of us as many pairs of socks as we wanted. Most of her socks were knit using Kroy yarn on a 2.5mm needle. She had such patience and speed, it took no time to knit socks and they always fit perfectly. Wonderful memories for me :sm01:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Our daughters both LOVE hand knit socks. My sister-in-law and I keep them well supplied. My oldest daughter wears nothing but these socks. My youngest has a few sore-bought socks. The ones I was working on are done now. I haven't taken the picture yet, or I could show you here.

I tried putting the flower into the dishcloth pattern, but it is not working out yet. I may be maxed out on variations, except for this last one. If you wish to try the pattern, I can put it up here, or PM you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Our daughters both LOVE hand knit socks. My sister-in-law and I keep them well supplied. My oldest daughter wears nothing but these socks. My youngest has a few sore-bought socks. The ones I was working on are done now. I haven't taken the picture yet, or I could show you here.
> 
> I tried putting the flower into the dishcloth pattern, but it is not working out yet. I may be maxed out on variations, except for this last one. If you wish to try the pattern, I can put it up here, or PM you.


Either way. I don't have my desktop computer so I can print this new one. I can wait for mid-way as reversal of rows will be easier. :sm24:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohhhh....love your new variation.
I'll pm you for the pattern :sm24:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Either way. I don't have my desktop computer so I can print this new one. I can wait for mid-way as reversal of rows will be easier. :sm24:


You do what is best for you as we will follow you. This is what this forum is about and has gotten away from it, I think, and thanks to you I am enjoying my visits here once again. And I thank you very much.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I would love to have the dishcloth pattern. If you don't put it on here, should I IM you? Thank you!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

VARIATION 3 on the Eloomanator Diagonal Knit Dishcloth

Materials: 1 50g ball of 100% cotton yarn (I used 45g)
5mm needles
Gauge: not real important

SKP= slip one stitch knit-wise, knit next stitch, pass slipped stitch over.

CO 4 stitches.
Knit one row.

1: K2, yo, knit to the end.
Repeat row 1 until there are 15 stitches on needle.

13: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
14: K2, yo, k4, p2, k8. (17sts)

15: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k6.
16: K2, yo, k5, p3, k8. (19sts)

17: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k2, (yo, SKP), k6.
18: K2, yo, k5, p5, k8. (21sts)

19: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k4, (yo, SKP), k6.
20: K2, yo, k5, p7, k8. (23sts)

21: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k6, (yo, SKP), k6.
22: K2, yo, k5, p9, k8. (25sts)

23: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k8, (yo, SKP), k6.
24: K2, yo, k5, p11, k8. (27sts)

25: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k10, (yo, SKP), k6.
26: K2, yo, k5, p13, k8. (29sts)

27: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP), k6,
28: K2, yo, k5, p15, k8. (31sts)

29: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
30: K2, yo, k5, p8, k1, p8, k8. (33sts)

31: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
32: K2, yo, k5, p8, k3, p8, k8. (35sts)

33: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x4, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
34: K2, yo, k5, p8, k5, p8, k8. (37sts)

35: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x5, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
36: K2, yo, k5, p8, k7, p8, k8. (39sts)

37: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x6, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
38: K2, yo, k5, p8, k9, p8, k8. (41sts)

39: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k2, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
40: K2, yo, k5, p8, k11, p8, k8. (43sts)

41: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
42: K2, yo, k5, p8, k13, p8, k8. (45sts)

43: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
44: K2, yo, k5, p8, k15, p8, k8. (47sts)

45: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
46: K2, yo, k5, p8, k17, p8, k8. (49sts)

47: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k10, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
48: K2, yo, k5, p8, k19, p8, k8. (51sts)

49: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k12, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
50: K2, yo, k5, p8, k21, p8, k8. (53sts)

51: K2, yo, k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k14, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k6.
52: K2, yo, k5, p8, k23, p8, k8. (55sts)
The increase portion of the cloth is done. The following rows are each decreased by one stitch at the beginning of each row.

53: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k12, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
54: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k21, p8, k8. (53sts)

55: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k10, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
56: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k19, p8, k8. (51sts)

57: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k8, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
58: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k17, p8, k8. (49sts)

59: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k6, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
60: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k15, p8, k8. (47sts)

61: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k4, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
62: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k13, p8, k8. (45sts)

63: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k2, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
64: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k11, p8, k8. (43sts)

65: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x6, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
66: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k9, p8, k8. (41sts)

67: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x5, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
68: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k7, p8, k8. (39sts)

69: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x4, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
70: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k5, p8, k8. (37sts)

71: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x3, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
72: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k3, p8, k8. (35sts)

73: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP)x2, k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
74: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p8, k1, p8, k8. (33sts)

75: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP), k5, (yo, SKP), k8.
76: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p15, k8. (31sts)

77: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k10, (yo, SKP), k8.
78: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p13, k8. (29sts)

79: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k8, (yo, SKP), k8.
80: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p11, k8. (27sts)

81: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k6, (yo, SKP), k8.
82: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p9, k8. (25sts)

83: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k4, (yo, SKP), k8.
84: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p7, k8. (23sts)

85: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k2, (yo, SKP), k8.
86: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p5, k8. (21sts)

87: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP)x2, k8.
88: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p3, k8. (19sts)

89: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, (yo, SKP), k8.
90: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k4, p1, k8. (17sts)

91: K1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to the end.
Knit last row until 5sts remain.

Next: k2, k2tog, k1.
Next: BO.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

It was easiest for me just to put the untested pattern here, instead of sending everyone a PM with the pattern. This way you all have it, and I only had to type it once. If questions arise, ask me.

Someday I'll learn to do pdf files.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have #3 variant at Times New Roman and 2 pages printed! WHEEE!

18 squares for each one now...I'm on # 13 & 14 now! All Y'all will see my single edition of the other 3 sooner now that I don't have to commit to the memorized Eloomanator original for the expected 24 (prior to #3 being "published").


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> It was easiest for me just to put the untested pattern here, instead of sending everyone a PM with the pattern. This way you all have it, and I only had to type it once. If questions arise, ask me.
> 
> Someday I'll learn to do pdf files.


PDF files? Coming up! With FoxIt Reader I can generate "Tested" PDF files that have no errors (I hope). Certainly no extraneous information beyond doing some photo minimizing and 2 columns for everything but the title and authoress' (KP username) is stated in these files. :sm24:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> PDF files? Coming up! With FoxIt Reader I can generate "Tested" PDF files that have no errors (I hope). Certainly no extraneous information beyond doing some photo minimizing and 2 columns for everything but the title and authoress' (KP username) is stated in these files. :sm24:


OH, WOW!!!! You did that real quick. They are wonderful! THANK YOU!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> OH, WOW!!!! You did that real quick. They are wonderful! THANK YOU!!


Now you can see what is possible on my desktop computer. I only have 4GB on my portable (phone) and cannot seem to find an acceptable text editor for the Android system.

I need a solution from one of you "experienced" phone/tablet users who have the Android system. What "word processing" do I choose when I finally upgrade the memory for my portable? I've looked at Open Office and it cannot download onto the Android OS device. I have already looked/tried. :sm23:

I'm more experienced with the Desktop OS...not the Android/other portable "windows" wireless device OS. This is a situation where we're both kind of on equal footing...I know about building the Desktop computers (MS Windows/DOS)...some of y'all have more experience dealing with what CAN go onto the portable device. Help???!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

love it!!! thank you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> PDF files? Coming up! With FoxIt Reader I can generate "Tested" PDF files that have no errors (I hope). Certainly no extraneous information beyond doing some photo minimizing and 2 columns for everything but the title and authoress' (KP username) is stated in these files. :sm24:


If i may i would like to say something in Afrikaans, one of my languages, and here it is. Kyk hoe ougat is dit! wel gedaan en baie dankie dat jy jou patrone met ons deel Ek hoop daar is nog baie! Wel gedaan weereens!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Diane D said:


> If i may i would like to say something in Afrikaans, one of my languages, and here it is. Kyk hoe ougat is dit! wel gedaan en baie dankie dat jy jou patrone met ons deel Ek hoop daar is nog baie! Wel gedaan weereens!!


I would love to know what you said, Diane. I see you have given your avatar a new look. I'll always remember your smiling face. It cheered me many a day!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now you can see what is possible on my desktop computer. I only have 4GB on my portable (phone) and cannot seem to find an acceptable text editor for the Android system.
> 
> I need a solution from one of you "experienced" phone/tablet users who have the Android system. What "word processing" do I choose when I finally upgrade the memory for my portable? I've looked at Open Office and it cannot download onto the Android OS device. I have already looked/tried. :sm23:
> 
> I'm more experienced with the Desktop OS...not the Android/other portable "windows" wireless device OS. This is a situation where we're both kind of on equal footing...I know about building the Desktop computers (MS Windows/DOS)...some of y'all have more experience dealing with what CAN go onto the portable device. Help???!


The last thing I am is computer savvy! But others are! I hope you get the help you need/are looking for. I'm always learning more.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I would love to know what you said, Diane. I see you have given your avatar a new look. I'll always remember your smiling face. It cheered me many a day!


Thank you. I said " Well done. Its "cute". Well done and thank you for sharing your patterns with us. I hope there is more to come. Well done again!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have #3 variant at Times New Roman and 2 pages printed! WHEEE!
> 
> 18 squares for each one now...I'm on # 13 & 14 now! All Y'all will see my single edition of the other 3 sooner now that I don't have to commit to the memorized Eloomanator original for the expected 24 (prior to #3 being "published").


Are you making a blanket out of these squares? PM me when you post it so I don't miss it!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Diane D said:


> If i may i would like to say something in Afrikaans, one of my languages, and here it is. Kyk hoe ougat is dit! wel gedaan en baie dankie dat jy jou patrone met ons deel Ek hoop daar is nog baie! Wel gedaan weereens!!


Very interesting Diane, the written Afrikaans language looks a lot like the written Dutch language. I'm not Dutch (my husband is) - I have absolutely no idea what you have said.....but would love to know.

Lovely new avatar


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Tove said:


> Very interesting Diane, the written Afrikaans language looks a lot like the written Dutch language. I'm not Dutch (my husband is) - I have absolutely no idea what you have said.....but would love to know.
> 
> Lovely new avatar


Thank you and yes its derived from the Dutch Language . I said " Well done. Its "cute". Well done and thank you for sharing your patterns with us. I hope there is more to come. Well done again!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> The last thing I am is computer savvy! But others are! I hope you get the help you need/are looking for. I'm always learning more.


Even on the Desktop system computer...I'm not ashamed or proud to learn from what my Mom learns as I have NOT had a guided class on MS Windows 7/8/10 and I'll accept any shortcuts especially from KP members who DO have the 2000 to newest windows systems. Even if you have Mac or Linux...I can store these 'tips' into a folder on this computer for passing along help to others.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Even on the Desktop system computer...I'm not ashamed or proud to learn from what my Mom learns as I have NOT had a guided class on MS Windows 7/8/10 and I'll accept any shortcuts especially from KP members who DO have the 2000 to newest windows systems. Even if you have Mac or Linux...I can store these 'tips' into a folder on this computer for passing along help to others.


I am using Windows 7 Professional on a new desktop and even though the salesperson laughed at my upgrade I am not red-faced about it at all. I started with a mail station, mail station plus to a webtv, webtv plus to a used desktop to here. Going through the stages has given me an understanding on what I am doing without pulling my hair out.

I see no difference on how we get to where we're going. It's like driving a car...a Lexus or a VW Bug will take you there if the car is taken care of.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I really want to test this one out! It looks fantastic and I like it!

Are you using the standard abbreviations? I know, silly question, but I have a lot of those! :sm09:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> PDF files? Coming up! With FoxIt Reader I can generate "Tested" PDF files that have no errors (I hope). Certainly no extraneous information beyond doing some photo minimizing and 2 columns for everything but the title and authoress' (KP username) is stated in these files. :sm24:


that was so nice of you, thank you very much


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I really want to test this one out! It looks fantastic and I like it!
> 
> Are you using the standard abbreviations? I know, silly question, but I have a lot of those! :sm09:


I think they are standard, except for SKP which is explained. Maybe you'll try the original Eloomanator, plus all three variations.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> I think they are standard, except for SKP which is explained. Maybe you'll try the original Eloomanator, plus all three variations.


I am looking at them also! I like the way they look a lot. :sm01:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I am looking at them also! I like the way they look a lot. :sm01:


They're really easy to knit and the results is downright phenomenal.
The only stitches are knit, purl, yarn over, knit 2 together, and the SKP which is the only one different and is well described.

Go for it, you can't go wrong with this pattern :sm01:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Will have a go at this, very pretty, thank you.

Read through all 12 pages & you have gone to a lot of trouble to make this for us. Thanks to all the other KP'ers for their input too. )


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've explained already to the authoress of these 3 Variations that #1 was difficult. #2 had no problems. #3 I'm working on.

There is another variation...but it's not one that was written by either I or the Variation author.


----------



## jfurlong (Jul 2, 2011)

thank you very much for the pattern will start one right away


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks I love it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> PDF files? Coming up! With FoxIt Reader I can generate "Tested" PDF files that have no errors (I hope). Certainly no extraneous information beyond doing some photo minimizing and 2 columns for everything but the title and authoress' (KP username) is stated in these files. :sm24:


#2 download in fall colors. 
Thank you again for sharing your lovely patterns.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> #2 download in fall colors.
> Thank you again for sharing your lovely patterns.


Your dishcloth turned out really beautiful; beautiful colours! THANKS for sharing the outcome of your knitting!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm into the 3 variations you've worked on. 2 each on the first 2...only 1 on the last (ran out of yarn). I'm going to complete the trio and try for another 5 each. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I'm into the 3 variations you've worked on. 2 each on the first 2...only 1 on the last (ran out of yarn). I'm going to complete the trio and try for another 5 each. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Way to go!! You'll be back at it as soon as that yarn arrives. Look forward to seeing your work when you can share.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Way to go!! You'll be back at it as soon as that yarn arrives. Look forward to seeing your work when you can share.


It's here already...just drove to the local JoAnn's and got it. I'm working through some blue multi-tone right now so I can split another Zebra color skein. Easier to carry along a pair of spools per skein than worry about correcting the spill-over. I lucked up and got 4 skeins at 40% off...and they're almost 4 USD a skein for the Zebra color. 4 skeins plus a wood hoop came to almost 12-15. Not bad!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like a great deal!! I've never been to JoAnne's, but it sounds like a good place to yarn shop. Happy knitting to you!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Sounds like a great deal!! I've never been to JoAnne's, but it sounds like a good place to yarn shop. Happy knitting to you!


KJKnitCro, out of curiosity, what cotton do you use for the cloths? I know we can't get as many varieties of cottons as for example, USA. 
Some craft cottons are hard and are not very absorbent.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I'll have to try it!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. It's a beauty!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> PDF files? Coming up! With FoxIt Reader I can generate "Tested" PDF files that have no errors (I hope). Certainly no extraneous information beyond doing some photo minimizing and 2 columns for everything but the title and authoress' (KP username) is stated in these files. :sm24:


That was very nice of you, Thank you very much, I love this dishcloth


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I really like your wash cloth. Thanks so much for sharing your new pattern and the original.


----------



## fayelorraine (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Orillialovestoknit for posting a pic of your dishcloth. Thanks to Judy-japcrp for posting a link that led me to this wonderful topic. Not only did I find 1 variation, but I found 3 lovely variations. Thank you KJKnitCro for sharing your wonderful variations with all of us, what a wonderful talent and a generous heart. I so enjoyed reading all the comments very much. Now to get knitting. Again many thanks to all. I love the diagonal dishcloths so much and am thrilled to have found some new ones.


----------

